# The ALFA Starter Pistol



## BenQuick (Jun 3, 2005)

I seen these shown on some online sites. They are pricey, but I don't mind paying for quality. Any feedback on them yet?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Two hundred bucks and a six-shooter. More feedback? Oh, the orange grips. So maybe when you run out of bullets, you can shove it in the ground as a blind stake. Guess that would make it $70 better (and three shots fewer) than an NEF .22 ...

MG


----------



## BenQuick (Jun 3, 2005)

crackerd said:


> Two hundred bucks and a six-shooter. More feedback? Oh, the orange grips. So maybe when you run out of bullets, you can shove it in the ground as a blind stake. Guess that would make it $70 better (and three shots fewer) than an NEF .22 ...
> 
> MG


They are advertised at 169.95 which would make them $19.96 more. I'm looking at the 209 primer model (the .22 are 3X more per round to shoot). Anyone used/seen these yet, and can comment on the _quality_?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

crackerd said:


> Two hundred bucks and a six-shooter. More feedback? Oh, the orange grips. So maybe when you run out of bullets, you can shove it in the ground as a blind stake. Guess that would make it $70 better (and three shots fewer) than an NEF .22 ...
> 
> MG


The quality is real good. Very smooth action. I'm not crazy about it only having 6 shots. I also don't like trying to find a pin in a field when I could be training :wink:


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

I have the 22 alpha. Spent the $ because I got tired of waiting for a NEF 209. I think it is a quality gun. The 6 shots is a disadvantage compared to some others. However, it does not have any parts that can fall off and be lost. It makes it much easier to open and faster to load than the NEF. When training with others I don't worry about them loosing parts. I have shot more rounds through my alpha without flaw than I got out of the a couple of the cheaper models. If they would make the 209 in the nickle finish, I would order one of those too.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

One of my training partners just got one. I've used alot of different ones and still prefer the NEF for its weight & size, but this ALFA is the LOUDEST 22 blank gun I have heard by far, and appears to be well made.


----------



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm using a 209 primer Hallmark, and it is working just fine. The 9-shot cylinder is a nice feature. Just my 2-cents.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've got 3 of the Alfa 209 pistols on pre-order with Gun Dog Supply. Anyone know when they are suppose to be shipped to the distributors?


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

nevermind


----------

